# Solved: Picasa printing problems....



## shaner82 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a canon printer, and a pc that was working great (mostly) with picasa. Now that I downloaded the latest from picasa, when I try to print (using Picasa) it only prints a portion of the picture....I've been using picasa since the almost-beginning (years) and never had this problem. Help. Also, it lost my photo folders...I think they are in my hard drive but gone from the program. Grrrrrrrr. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

How are you printing?
Have you looked at the print preview window?
The folder manager is under the Tools menu. It would be very odd for Picasa to "lose" any folders


----------



## shaner82 (Sep 7, 2010)

OK...I'm basically computer illiterate. I never have had to change the printer settings (paper size) when printing through Picasa...but I guess when I downloaded the new version, something changed. But I did and now I'm printing. (Thanks SO much)!

I still can't get to my old folders. My exterior hard drive with my pix on it has the green light on, and is plugged in (to something...I guess maybe not to the write place...idk) but is obviously not communicating with the picasa, (I told you I was com. illiterate!) Anyway...I will keep working on this problem, but thanks so much the assistance.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Open Tools/Folder Manager and you'll see a list of your drives on the left.
Select the external drive, then the folder where your images are located.
It's possible this drive letter changed, breaking the connection to Picasa.
http://picasa.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=11511


----------



## shaner82 (Sep 7, 2010)

OK, I found the folders in the tools menu in picasa, but when I highlight the folders and hit ok to save, they Don't save....when I return to the menu, it's like I never did it at all. Thanks again.


----------

